
Privacy Concern over Googles Android SMS Messages App - basicplus2
Why has the privacy issues with the latest update to the default android sms messages app not been picked up on.<p>Google has made the symbol to send SMS texts look like Google&#x27;s messenger app<p>And<p>labeled it &quot;Start Chat&quot; to look like the measenger app<p>And<p>Send private messages to Google &quot;to prevent spam&quot;<p>And<p>Google play services reports this app requires access to all personal areas of the phone to work properly when it clearly does not.
======
mkbkn
I have disabled the app and installed QKSMS - an open-source app. It has all
the functionality I need and available on F-Droid too.

